

Ask YC: What do you do when unemployed? - popat

Recession and lay-offs are on the way and i just wonder what do people do to be creative and motivated: reading, writing, learning new skills, try to be self-employed, develop a web-app etc, Yoga.<p>What do you do?
======
davidw
Exercise, if you haven't been already, and try doing something of your own if
conditions are right, or you can make them be right (by living cheaper for
instance).

------
sebg
Develop inexpensive habits like visiting the library, exercising outside, and
volunteering in the community.

------
aggieben
If you have family to support, get employed.

